
Google search gets personal (2005) - ffpip
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-search-gets-personal-1/
======
kube-system
> Addressing consumer privacy, Google said that search history data is
> password-protected and stored securely on its servers.

This is Google's real innovation -- deflecting privacy concerns with
irrelevant statements about security.

~~~
identity0
Haha, I can't count how often a company, when asked about its privacy, says
that it's protected using "military-grade encryption."

~~~
gumby
“Our data centers were framed with organically and sustainably raised pine
2x4s. The doors are framed with English willow, known by dowsers world wide to
be the finest available”

~~~
ajsnigrutin
Are the 2x4s military grade? Basically, sourced from the cheapest seller?

------
MichaelZuo
It's interesting to realize what is standard nowadays was actually a novel
invention at some point in time.

~~~
ffpip
> new Google account will tap into the "cookie," or data file, already
> associated with an individual's computer.

This made me laugh. Now every site except HN has some Google scripts and
cookies on it.

------
ffpip
> But it may reawaken people to the fact that there are search privacy issues

------
higerordermap
LoL they don't still know I don't like those ZDNet, DZone, Geeksforgeeks
links, and those medium blogs using too much emojis.

------
ffpip
Is this some bug? I posted this days ago. Not '2 hours ago' ?

~~~
varbhat
Are you using some app which uses HN api to use HN ? It could be of problem.

~~~
ffpip
No. I posted this via Firefox. It even got submitted. When I checked
yesterday, it had zero comments so I didn't look into it. Now it's on the
front page.

